

SoMe - Loren Feldman's Documentary Project on Kickstarter - marcelfahle
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lorenfeldman/some-its-not-you-its-me

======
belthesar
Really looking forward to Loren's documentary. His no-nonsense delivery is
really grabbing. I don't mean to use a buzz word here in this part for its own
sake, but it's rather apropos: Loren likes to disrupt the general flow and
consensus on a lot of topics, the least of which being social media. This
-will- be a fantastic thing for you to peep, so if you're interested in seeing
it happen, check out the Kickstarter and maybe toss him a few bones.

------
robsonp
:-)

